# Looking for LifeWorks No Liner Soap Mold



## jpleasants (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi guys,

Very new to the forum and like all the information I'm seeing!

I've been looking for a LifeWorks No Liner soap mold for several days (they perform so awesome!!) but can't find one anywhere. I believe the company has gone out of business and they haven't been active on social media in the past 2 years.

Does anyone know another place or person to get one or two?

If you need to know what it looks like that can be seen here: http://www.lifeworkssoapcompany.ca/LWS003_No_liner_soap_mold.html

I'm really banging my head against a wall here :headbanging:


----------



## toxikon (Jan 19, 2017)

Have you checked out the silicone-lined molds at Nurture Soap? Little different than what you posted but they're quite lovely, easy to unmold and come in a lot of different sizes.


----------



## Scooter (Jan 19, 2017)

jpleasants said:


> I've been looking for a LifeWorks No Liner soap mold for several days (they perform so awesome!!) but can't find one anywhere. I believe the company has gone out of business and they haven't been active on social media in the past 2 years.



It looks like they updated their FB page publicly in April 2016. Have you tried contacting them at [email protected]? Here is their information listed with the Canadian government: http://www.ic.gc.ca/app/ccc/srch/nv...cmpltPrfl&profileId=1921&app=sold&searchNav=F


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 19, 2017)

Their site, cart, and contact still seem to work.


----------

